# Surgi-center occupancy classification



## retire09 (Jan 11, 2013)

A very small out patient surgery facility (under 2000sf) is being proposed in a tenant space in a B occupancy building.

They will perform procedures requiring full anesthesia but will have no over night stay.

The project will provide an emergency generator and Med gas installations.

What occupancy classification should this be?


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2013)

Which edition

How many people


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2013)

All 2009 references

SECTION 304 BUSINESS GROUP B

304.1 Business Group B. Business Group B occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for office, professional or service-type transactions, including storage of records and accounts. Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Airport traffic control towers

Ambulatory health care facilities

Animal hospitals, kennels and pounds

Banks

Barber and beauty shops

Car wash

Civic administration

Clinic-outpatient

Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery stations and self-service

Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade

Electronic data processing

Laboratories: testing and research

Motor vehicle showrooms

Post offices

Print shops

Professional services (architects, attorneys, dentists, physicians, engineers, etc.)

Radio and television stations

Telephone exchanges

Training and skill development not within a school or academic program

304.1.1 Definitions. The following words and terms shall, for the purposes of this section and as used elsewhere in this code, have the meanings shown herein.

CLINIC, OUTPATIENT. Buildings or portions thereof used to provide medical care on less than a 24-hour basis to individuals who are not rendered incapable of self-preservation by the services provided.

AMBULATORY HEALTH CARE FACILITY. Buildings or portions thereof used to provide medical, surgical, psychiatric, nursing or similar care on a less than 24-hour basis to individuals who are rendered incapable of self-preservation.


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2013)

903.2.2 Group B ambulatory health care facilities. An automatic sprinkler system shall be installed throughout all fire areas containing a Group B ambulatory health care facility occupancy when either of the following conditions exists at any time: [F]

1. Four or more care recipients are incapable of self- preservation.

2. One or more care recipients who are incapable of self- preservation are located at other than the level of exit discharge serving such an occupancy.


----------



## retire09 (Jan 11, 2013)

They propose only one operating room and two post op beds.

During procedures the patients will be incapable of self preservation.

We are on the 2009 IBC


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like a B , and more then likely no sprinklers


----------



## fatboy (Jan 12, 2013)

B..................................


----------



## kilitact (Jan 12, 2013)

B occ, all of the requirements in Sec.422, which includes fire alarms.


----------



## MtnArch (Jan 12, 2013)

Although not necessarily building code related, make sure you check with the accreditation agency (ie. AAAHC) for their requirements and also whether the facility will be billing Medicare/etc. as they may require the surgery part (OR, Pre-Op/Post-Op, etc.) to be designed and built to higher standards (I-2.1 here in California) AND separated from the business part (ie. Reception, Waiting, etc.) by a rated wall.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 12, 2013)

retire09 said:
			
		

> They propose only one operating room and two post op beds. During procedures the patients will be incapable of self preservation. We are on the 2009 IBC


  Still B. Always has been.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 13, 2013)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Still B. Always has been.


Used to be I-2 occupancy.


----------

